
Why Agile Is Dead: Long Live the Code Review - frostmatthew
https://simpleprogrammer.com/2017/02/17/agile-is-dead-code-review/
======
al2o3cr
Agile != Scrum.

Code review is as much a part of ensuring quality as automated testing. Be
agile - if your Scrum rules don't let it happen, throw them away.

~~~
beauchef
Agreed. And with Git and pull requests, it seems that code reviews are part of
every programmers daily routine.

~~~
jeremy_wiebe
I agree that they can be but based on my experiences, git or Github do not
mean code reviews even if pull requests are used.

~~~
beauchef
I understand, but that was not what I was saying. What I was saying was that
Git, with Pull Requests, give a solid foundation for code reviews. It's easier
than ever to do code reviews, and there are more code reviews than ever before
in my opinion. I review code all the time in my team, and so are my teammates.
So while Git and pull requests do not mean necessarily that there was a code
review, what I meant was that there were more code reviews than ever. In the
Open Source community, I am pretty convinced that most pull requests are code
reviewed. Otherwise, the community could not survive.

So in conclusion, what I was trying to say is, code reviews are absolutely
nothing new. Just look at the results of this survey:
[https://www.slideshare.net/SmartBear_Software/2014-state-
of-...](https://www.slideshare.net/SmartBear_Software/2014-state-of-code-
review-survey-results-final)

And as for the article "Why Agile Is Dead: Long Live The Code Review!", I
think it's trying to talk about a problem that is not really there. For me,
personally, there is no problem with Agile. And there is no problem having
code reviews in a Agile environment.

------
DerpyBaby123
> "So Agile is dead."

What? Just because the way the author is doing agile doesn't allow code
reviews, it is not dead. If you want code reviews, you could even do them
constantly: pair programming

